# Two from Pen Turners Box Pass



## BarbS (May 30, 2012)

Here are two from the Box Pass; one in Marblewood and one in Canary wood. I was disappointed in the Slimline kits, because I'm a Newbie at this and the kit did not warn me ahead of time to add in a center band in any way. I actually find them quite ugly, but only saw it when I pressed them together at the end. They are my prototypes of Slims, I guess, and I'll give them to young grandkids as birthday presents, (9 and 7) then make them better ones as they get older and can appreciate them. I loved using the woods. Just too dumb to see ahead of time what wood on wood would look like, twisting against itself! 

[attachment=6192]


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2012)

Barb, my wife said the same about many pen kits. Terrible instructions. I can assure you many pepper mill mechanisms are no better.

Like you I don't care for the fat upper and lower sections that taper down dramatically in the middle. My eye is drawn to the bigger pens that are just subtly tapered to the middle. I wouldn't have said any of that if you did not also say you don't care for that look!

But you did a fine job on turning these pens they are beautifully executed.


----------



## BarbS (May 30, 2012)

Kevin said:


> Barb, my wife said the same about many pen kits. Terrible instructions. I can assure you many pepper mill mechanisms are no better.
> 
> Like you I don't care for the fat upper and lower sections that taper down dramatically in the middle. My eye is drawn to the bigger pens that are just subtly tapered to the middle. I wouldn't have said any of that if you did not also say you don't care for that look!
> 
> But you did a fine job on turning these pens they are beautifully executed.



Thanks, Kevin. Truth is, I never wanted to do pens because all I'd seen in the past were some bad examples of 'wasp-waisted' pens that seemed ill-balanced (not any here.) When I saw a single barrel type I was enchanted. Now I can do those, and just have to learn to properly design and use the Slimline kits, adding in features that make them attractive to my eye. Sure would have been nicer to be forewarned! But that's what prototypes are all about. At least I have plenty of good blanks now, thanks to Woodbarter!


----------



## BassBlaster (May 30, 2012)

I actually prefer what you turned over a normal slim line. I dont care for slim lines much at all but I definately dont like the cheap looking center bands that come with them.

Just curious what kind of kit you used? The slimlnes I have made came with a centerband that could be added or removed just by taking the top barrel back off. Did yours not come with a band?


----------



## arkie (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I actually prefer what you turned over a normal slim line. I dont care for slim lines much at all but I definately dont like the cheap looking center bands that come with them.
> 
> Just curious what kind of kit you used? The slimlnes I have made came with a centerband that could be added or removed just by taking the top barrel back off. Did yours not come with a band?



For slims, I prefer the "fancy" slim that has a sculpted center band. It is far more forgiving of minor errors in fit than the flat band on other kits. I also find myself liking the dark black trim on most woods much better than the gold.


----------



## BarbS (May 30, 2012)

BassBlaster said:


> I actually prefer what you turned over a normal slim line. I dont care for slim lines much at all but I definately dont like the cheap looking center bands that come with them.
> 
> Just curious what kind of kit you used? The slimlnes I have made came with a centerband that could be added or removed just by taking the top barrel back off. Did yours not come with a band?



Well, now I'm embarrassed! I went back to the 'Clearance' page at Crafts Supplies to get the kit exactly right, and i find out this was my fault; I did not completely read the directions provided, and made the kit wrong. 
It is the KC Twist Pen kit, and under the Turning instructions, I saw all three bushings, including the center one, at .335 exactly the same, and set it up to turn. But the text of step 3 states in plain English at the very end, "The center bushing in the diagram above serves as a spacer only and not a size reference." So with this kit, I was supposed to turn the two center portions while gauging with a caliper down to two different dimensions. That's messy, but I could do it. So, these ugly pens are my fault for not fully reading the enclosed instructions. No fault of the kit; I got it at a bargain basement price, so should have expected some inconvenience, I suppose. 
The photo of the kit product clearly shows the two center diameters, but the instruction sheet does not. I ordered it, waited a week to receive it, and of course forgot what it was supposed to look like when assembled. 
Well, I've learned a big lesson this day. Even after turning several kits and thinking I knew what I was doing, I'm supposed to RTFM before proceeding! Argh. I'm sure glad that wasn't my only Snakewood blank, or I'd be committing hari-kari about now. :fool:


----------



## Kevin (May 30, 2012)

BarbS said:


> BassBlaster said:
> 
> 
> > I actually prefer what you turned over a normal slim line. I dont care for slim lines much at all but I definately dont like the cheap looking center bands that come with them.
> ...



I like it when someone admits their mistakes, because I make many and usually admit them (like just now admitting that I admit my mistakes is well, probably a mistake). Yep save that SW blank Barb that stuff is hard to come by and yours is nicely patterned. You'll know when the time is right.


----------



## Mike1950 (May 30, 2012)

At my age I have realized that anybody that makes no mistakes is not even a very good liar.............. Pens look good from my veiwpoint. I can see why I do not make pens- instructions- I hate instructions-:dash2::dash2::dash2: I barely sometimes use really really basic drawings.................:dash2:


----------



## DKMD (May 30, 2012)

Nicely done, Barb! Don't feel bad about that kit… I know another turner who picked up a bunch of those kits on sale at the CSUSA symposium, and then posted a request for the centerbands that had 'been left out of the kits'. I like this style of kit as well… It's all about the wood!


----------



## BarbS (May 30, 2012)

DKMD said:


> Nicely done, Barb! Don't feel bad about that kit… I know another turner who picked up a bunch of those kits on sale at the CSUSA symposium, and then posted a request for the centerbands that had 'been left out of the kits'. I like this style of kit as well… It's all about the wood!



Thanks everybody. Feeling foolish is Hard to admit. Glad I'm not the only one who ordered those and didn't read closely enough! These were my first time doing double-barreled pens of any kind, and I was disappointed in them. Now I see they could have 'turned out' nicely if I'd paid closer attention. "Tell me and I might remember, show me and I'll never forget!" 
Onward......
I need to get back to bowls and make use of Greg's cool hollowing tool I have sitting so shiny and new.


----------

